# Looking for a good gun smith



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd like to get my Benelli SBE drilled and tapped.Who in Pensacola would you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Rick Rankin


----------



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Do you have contact info for him?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Google is amazing.

Rick Rankin at Lock & Gunsmith on Garden street in Pensacola @ 434-2656

Great guy to deal with, I need to go see him myself.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Everytime one of these threads asking for references for a gunsmith comes up, a lot of people recommend Lock and Gun.
About 4 years ago I bought a series 70 Colt Government .45 from an estate sale.
It was in great shape but the old guy put a funky peep sight on the rear and it had a green flourescent plastic front sight. The first time I shot it, the front sight flew off. No matter, I got a great deal on it.
So, I want to get the original sights put back on. I happened to be driving down Garden Street a few days later so I stopped in Lock and Gun and described the problem to Rick.
Now, the gun has a little square hole (box) on the front and it looks to me like a sight would just be staked in there. 
Anyway, he tells me that the sight would have to be "brazed" on and it would ruin the blueing on the slide so it would have to be re-blued. Sounded funny to me so I thanked him and left.
Got home and went on the Colt forum and described my experience. There are some true Colt expert gunsmiths hang out on the forum.
They all said "That's ridiculous.Find a new gunsmith."
I've been meaning to send it back to Colt. Just haven't gotten around to it.
According to you guys, Rick is top notch so I've been wondering if he just misunderstood the problem or what.


----------



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Google is amazing, but you get a very long list of rick rankins.Thanks for yor help.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

welldoya said:


> Everytime one of these threads asking for references for a gunsmith comes up, a lot of people recommend Lock and Gun.
> About 4 years ago I bought a series 70 Colt Government .45 from an estate sale.
> It was in great shape but the old guy put a funky peep sight on the rear and it had a green flourescent plastic front sight. The first time I shot it, the front sight flew off. No matter, I got a great deal on it.
> So, I want to get the original sights put back on. I happened to be driving down Garden Street a few days later so I stopped in Lock and Gun and described the problem to Rick.
> ...


As a former match shooter, I can attest that sights coming loose are not an unusual problem in heavy recoil pistols. 

Based on what you say above, you also have experienced this.

I would just hate it if I had great need to aim at something and the front sight wasn't there.

A bad guy poking his head around a corner to take a shot at me, for example.

I'd say fix it and fix it right if one of its purposes is for self defense.

Joraca


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

It's not for self defense and it's not my only Colt .45, that's why I've been in no hurry to get it fixed. I'll get around to it one day.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

crap i forgot about him.:blink:

just picked mine up from Campbell's in robertsdail 2 holes were $78====ouch:hammer:


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*OUCH is Right !!*

The standard is $20 per hole. Just had that done by Rick Rankin 2 weeks ago. Charge ---->20 per. -----SAWMAN


----------



## ccg2814 (Aug 22, 2009)

*Ole Frontier Gunsmith Shop IncOle Frontier Gunsmith Shop Inc*

Place page

2619 S Highway 29 Cantonment, FL 32533-8542 - (850) 477-8074

Call Alan he is the best. He is former Marine armorer and he knows what he is doing. He has built and 1911 for me and some other work. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

SAWMAN said:


> The standard is $20 per hole. Just had that done by Rick Rankin 2 weeks ago. Charge ---->20 per. -----SAWMAN


and he had my gun for almost 3 months:no:, now if i had been in need of it i would have picked it up after 3 weeks max and looked somewhere else.


----------



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

I took it to Mr. Rankin yesterday.He took the time with me to find the right mount,which he is ordering,and really seemed like a good guy that knows his stuff.I'll let y'all know how it turns out.


----------

